# Zymol vs Souveran vs ???



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, there are a million of these done a million times .. but 

Ive got my card in my hand and gonna buy just 1..

My car is red so which one's it gonna be

*Pinnacle Souveran Paste Wax

Zymol Glasur

Zymol Rouge

Zymol Concours*

Not bothered about durability it will be used every 2 months anyway!

Any help would be appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I have Glasur but what about Collinite 915 or Victoria Concours...cheaper and just as good really :thumb:


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well iv got Glasur also, only just bought it so cant comment on finish etc but i have heard nothing but good things about glasur which is why i decided to go with it.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

ive seen pics on here with all of them used and what seems to "value" is the souveran ..

NEED MORE INPUT (said in true jonny 5 style)


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Natty's Red or Vics Chaos.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

i can tell you this . i entered my truck in a car and truck show yesturday wereing souveran paste wax. and took home a trophy!!!! i love this wax. the deep wet warm glossy shine has to be seen.. i reiceved many compliments yesturday . and it was a great feeling that all my hard work finnaly paid off.ive been entering my trucks for 10 years and yesturday was the day for me.. souveran will for now always be my showcar wax for sure :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Glasur. That's going to be my next purchase


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

*Souveran* soft wax add warmest wettest look and best depth of colour , the durability less than 1 months or 3-5 washes.
*Z Glasur* soft wax this wax will be my choice from your list :thumb: bring nice glassy look good level of depth with a lot of "Wetness" , the durability between 2-4 months .
*Z Concours* hard wax bring nice level of glossiness and richness with great clarity and sharpness of reflection.

The *Victoria Concours* will be my first choice on red brings nice wet warm shine with great durability 4+ months in hot weather . (similar souveran but with more reflectivity).
*Racglaze55* another great option its hard to see any cons points in RG55 :thumb: very durable wax.
*Werkstat Carnuba jett *another great option but don't expect to give you good beading like paste wax.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> *Souveran* soft wax add warmest wettest look and best depth of colour , the durability less than 1 months or 3-5 washes.
> *Z Glasur* soft wax this wax will be my choice from your list :thumb: bring nice glassy look good level of depth with a lot of "Wetness" , the durability between 2-4 months .
> *Z Concours* hard wax bring nice level of glossiness and richness with great clarity and sharpness of reflection.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dude, nice write up .. :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive recently got some
wolfgang fuzion estate wax
very good stuff
shinerama have it on offer
if you want im at home monday you welcome to come and try a little sample of it
i love this now and prefer it to supernatural etcetc


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> ive recently got some
> wolfgang fuzion estate wax
> very good stuff
> shinerama have it on offer
> ...


Some waxes seem to work better on specific colours, have you tried this on red steve?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

marc-l said:


> Some waxes seem to work better on specific colours, have you tried this on red steve?


not yet
wifeys car is red
so in morn might clean it and see what its like on that
ive got to machine this car yet ,only light swirls to remove
my intention is
lime prime on a polishing pad
then 
layer of klearcote red moose
then
a layer of cg mirror wet finish
then wolfgang
when i get enough time that is
so in morn
wash etc then mirror wet/wolfgang see what that looks like


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

marc-l said:


> Thanks Dude, nice write up .. :thumb:


Thank you mate  and forgive some mistakes in grammar .....my english need some polish :buffer:.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> not yet
> wifeys car is red
> so in morn might clean it and see what its like on that
> ive got to machine this car yet ,only light swirls to remove
> ...


"klearcote red moose" "cg mirror wet finish" easy on the novice there tiger :lol:


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank you mate  and forgive some mistakes in grammar .....my english need some polish :buffer:.


Haha, thanks again pal


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

marc-l said:


> "klearcote red moose" "cg mirror wet finish" easy on the novice there tiger :lol:


sorry matey
both are glazes that add a wet looking finish
more than wellcome to call for chat show these products etc
where are you in sheff?
steve


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Glasur for me. Have found others easier to remove (got some dodo sample pots) but the glasur does look good on red IMHO!! I know it's not high on your list but good longevity too. Havent tried others on your list but I'm quite happy with the G, and I've had the pot nearly 3 years with still quite a lot left, doing three cars. I do put it on as thin as I can though:lol:


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> sorry matey
> both are glazes that add a wet looking finish
> more than wellcome to call for chat show these products etc
> where are you in sheff?
> steve


Im in Chap .. tuther end ot parkway :wave:

Might take you up on that :thumb:


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Padtwo said:


> Glasur for me. Have found others easier to remove (got some dodo sample pots) but the glasur does look good on red IMHO!! I know it's not high on your list but good longevity too. Havent tried others on your list but I'm quite happy with the G, and I've had the pot nearly 3 years with still quite a lot left, doing three cars. I do put it on as thin as I can though:lol:


I must admit Glasur was MY first option, but knowlege is power thats why i put it on here .. Although now my list is

Zymol Glasur
Victoria Concours
WoolfGang Fuzion Estate

Vic and Woolf do mini tubs which is great means i can just buy both .. wish Zymol did 

Ah maybe i could start a thread to find someone who has bought it and doesnt like it.......


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a NEW unused pot of Souveran which I could let you have for something suitable, I'll probably never use it :lol: :thumb:


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

ads2k said:


> I have a NEW unused pot of Souveran which I could let you have for something suitable, I'll probably never use it :lol: :thumb:


Really ... Pm me!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^ :thumb:


----------

